
Ask HN: How do I consciously improve my reading and retention skills? - borncrusader
I&#x27;ve been a fairly voracious reader but over the last 4-5 years, I&#x27;ve noticed that I skim-read a lot (which has apparently become the norm - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;commentisfree&#x2F;2018&#x2F;aug&#x2F;25&#x2F;skim-reading-new-normal-maryanne-wolf) thanks to technology. But over time I realize that I don&#x27;t pay that much attention to important pieces of information that need deeper and a more conscious effort in reading. As a result, I tend to not retain much of what I read unless I write it down.<p>So, how do I make a conscious effort in slowing down and reading so as to improve my retention.
======
Space_Cube
The best way I personally have found to consciously ensure I am intaking the
information I am reading, and not just skimming it as you said varies between
nonfiction, and fiction.

 _Fiction:_ For fiction the best way I found is to either at the end of each
chapter, or pages (before you turn the page) is to stop for a bit and think
back as to what happened. This allows me to retain what I am reading. I also
find this is very interesting method to help your logic skills. I tend to find
as I do this I will be either thinking of what is going on and trying to think
ahead, or I would try to imagine what I would do instead. Do this practice has
allowed me to vividly remember a book I read years ago.

 _Nonfiction:_ For nonfiction I use two techniques that go hand in hand. The
first is the same as for fiction, the only difference is that I will stop a
bit more often. The second skill is to try to explain what I just read to
myself, as if explaining to someone else. This is a way for me to test if I
really took in the information I just read, if I find that I can't I will go
back and read until I can.

 _Summary:_ I believe that if you make an effort to do this, one; you will
find the books WAY more interesting, and two; you will find you brain actually
mulling over what you are reading and focusing on it instead of just quickly
reading and moving on.

------
csnewb
To improve information retention you should exercise your "information
retrieval". Basically, take a sheet of paper, write down the name of a topic
you're learning or a book you're reading, and then write down as much
information as you can remember about it. Compare your notes against your
previous attempts to identify what you need to focus on studying/remembering
more. Repeat this exercise until you can comfortably recall all the main
ideas.

Two books I highly recommend that can help you with improving reading and
learning skills: 1) "Make It Stick" by Peter C. Brown 2) "How To Read A Book"
by Mortimer J. Adler.

Good luck!

------
thecryusofiran
I try to maximize possibility for triangulation. Try to be fairly consistent
thematically and read many similar takes on the same thing. Once you
internalize enough of a given area it becomes easy to tie new information into
existing mental models. If you venture into completely new waters you have to
go at it really hard or it'll fade sooner or later. I know that it doesn't
help much for those of us that would like to be an expert on everything. But
perhaps that's the big lesson.

------
Kagerjay
I have a goal in mind with every blog / video / book I read. Its a short
decision matrix on whether I decide to skim something or not. E.g.

\- Do I care about this article, is it useful to me next week? -> Skim read it

\- Do I follow this author? -> Skim read it

\- Is it news? -> Skim read it

I find that it is better off not deep diving into everything I read, and take
most things with a grain of salt unless proven otherwise. This all of course
depends on what you are reading, if it is all useful factual information, more
consideration will be made.

If a topic interests me a lot, or an author I really trust, I will spend
significantly more time reading slower. I only read nonfiction books
recommended by people I follow, so I'll naturally read these slower.

For retaining information - I just use triangulation and swim in a sea of
related topics. It becomes easier to tie information together later, when
you've seen keywords and concepts already.

Anki is useful but I never have the time to write any flashcards down.

I think the best way to improve skills is to go through many rapid cycles of
learning. Skim read, get your hands dirty with code if possible, reflect &
write things in hackernews etc/talk to someone about it, repeat process as
soon as possible. The faster you do this the more you can retain, read, and
pickup new concepts.

After many rapid cycles take one slower cycle and spend more time reflecting
on things learned

------
Broken_Hippo
I noticed this issue in myself... some 30 years ago when I was in middle
school. I'd read something and just not really process the information. Or
even worse, mix up facts or miss the point entirely.

And unfortunately, my solution has been to take notes or do something else to
otherwise use/process the information. Alternatively, if I can listen to the
information instead of read it, I can doodle while listening and that seems to
work as well.

And to be clear on notes: They don't need to be comprehensive, just notes.
With some subjects (ones I find dry and boring) it also helps to summarize
every so often.

I'll also point out that I know I have a limit to how much of the same subject
I can take in per day. I do much better if I take actual breaks, make sure I
sleep, and then do stuff again the next day. I will take entire days or
weekends off and occasionally take an actual vacation from whatever subject
I'm learning. I think this is why I'm likely to remember what I read on the
toilet: I read a bit, take a break and think about it, and then read a bit
later on.

------
phakding
When I want to make sure my kids understand what they read, I stop after a
page and ask couple of questions. Questions that can't be answered directly by
reading the text, but by understanding. You can try this in yourself.

For retention, the more times you recall the same information, the more it is
ingrained in your brain. Recalling literally builds neural pathways.

[http://www.human-memory.net/processes_recall.html](http://www.human-
memory.net/processes_recall.html)

------
tixocloud
I found sleeping and focusing in the moment to help with retention. To aide my
focus, I spend time chanting to clear my mind.

------
corporateslaver
You probably can’t. Best you can do is eat really well, exercise, and
meditate.

------
saamm
For retention, I find making cards in Anki to be helpful.

